# Sweet forcast SW PA!!!



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/even...or&lswe=15904&lwsa=Weather36HourSportsCommand

1-3 today 
5-8 tonight
2-4 tommorrow

Guess I gotta cancel my DR appt in Pittsburgh tom.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

If you cancel you dr appointment then you won't get the snow. You might want to wait on that till you see 2 inches on the ground. :waving:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh ya when i heard that forcast I allmost died, shame is i dont plow, just use a snowblower to clear a few drives, but the sad part is i have to work tommorrow my reg job back too work for me


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

NO Snow here yet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am seeing 2-4 inches tonight:bluebounc I have off school tommorrow so I how we get a ton!!!!!payup


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

so far i got is a lot of wind no snow yet, there calling for some but my vacations over back to my 6am reg job


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I was out salting this morning. payup Now I'm sitting here wondering why it hasn't started snowing again yet like they said it would be doing right now. :angry:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Good Morning plowsite its 5:15am i just woke up and looked outside my window, and low and behold what do i see but that white stuff. well i dread today as for i return to my Reg job.i get some photos later but it looks like 3". for those plowing in SWPa go make that payuppayup


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

my house at 2:30 am is 4"
shop 10" at 3 30 am 
plowed shop at 3 30 am and around another 4" at 12 pm
my house is on higher elevations... shop is around 20 min away usually it snows 3x more at my house today was diff

just got done right now plowing. 2:30 am to 530 pm goodnight!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

kandklandscape0;475391 said:


> my house at 2:30 am is 4"
> shop 10" at 3 30 am
> plowed shop at 3 30 am and around another 4" at 12 pm
> my house is on higher elevations... shop is around 20 min away usually it snows 3x more at my house today was diff
> ...


Get that well deserved sleep. I was out for about 12 hours today too. Got a nap and I feel like I have a hangover. Shold have just stayed awake. LIght snow right so it will be a salt run tonight.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys are lucky, all i had was 3 inches in my driveway, i didnt fire up the 2450 cause i didnt want to wake my neighbors up at 6am. next time i will cause when i returned from work half the snow in my drive was gone..i really didnt get any real good pics either.i post a few more i took while driving to work


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

2 more of me driving to work and one of my stuff


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I got only a 1-1.5 inches. Oh well, it was still enough to have to plow. payup


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well if i was a landscaper or a snowplower i would of been happy, but I'm a construction surveyor so i was back to reg job today


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ya I went out at 7 this morning to clean 3 of my places but that was it. More tonight=2 hour delay:bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Fire that snow blower up. I saw plenty of people using them around here that early.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Young Pup;475664 said:


> Fire that snow blower up. I saw plenty of people using them around here that early.


Damn right i will next snow we get i will be firing it up not worring about neighbors


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

StoneDevil;475462 said:


> You guys are lucky, all i had was 3 inches in my driveway, i didnt fire up the 2450 cause i didnt want to wake my neighbors up at 6am. next time i will cause when i returned from work half the snow in my drive was gone..i really didnt get any real good pics either.i post a few more i took while driving to work


I used to feel the same way upon using the snowblower early in the morning. I would just come back later to finish the walks. I gave that up real quick. Now I just snowblow no matter what time it is and have not had a complaint as of yet. So as someone else mentioned..........Fire that thing up!!!

John


----------

